# 100% Raw to half kibble half raw..



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

My 22 month old Male has been on raw ever since he was 1. He and I both liked it but now it is getting harder to find and we are waiting longer and longer for a next delivery. So I decided i will put him on Half and Half.. And i was wondering if anyone ever did it or knew how to do this big switch....


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Why don't you just feed him raw whole food from the supermarket??


----------



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

DunRingill said:


> Why don't you just feed him raw whole food from the supermarket??



Well i did that a couple times when we were totally out of it for like 1 or 2 days but i was paying $1 a lb for beef for max so the $3-4 a lb was a little pricey.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Anita do you have a local processor that maybe does a dog food grind? Or someone that is processing venison right now may have surplus to sell...I'd call around and you may get lucky!
This is the time of year to stock the freezers.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Chicken leg quarters often go on sale at ShopRite for $.79, sometimes $.71, per pound. Pork neck bones are usually $1.29 per pound. I buy green tripe from Big Dog Natural for $1.10 per pound, fortunately I can just drive there to pick it up instead of shipping. 

I'm feeding 3 GSDs, it doesn't seem to be all that expensive. Besides, I save an incredible amount on vet bills......


----------



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Anita do you have a local processor that maybe does a dog food grind? Or someone that is processing venison right now may have surplus to sell...I'd call around and you may get lucky!
> This is the time of year to stock the freezers.


Around here i only know of one person doing the food grind and they are pricing like $2-4 a lb. I just had maybe 15lbs of venison lol. not too many good trustworthy butchers around here .. -__-


----------



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

DunRingill said:


> Chicken leg quarters often go on sale at ShopRite for $.79, sometimes $.71, per pound. Pork neck bones are usually $1.29 per pound. I buy green tripe from Big Dog Natural for $1.10 per pound, fortunately I can just drive there to pick it up instead of shipping.
> 
> I'm feeding 3 GSDs, it doesn't seem to be all that expensive. Besides, I save an incredible amount on vet bills......


100% agreed about the vet bills! and from living in philadelphia for almost 10 years i know Shoprite had good sales but unfortunatly MI doesnt have shoprite, and my max cannot be on only chicken/ turkey.. he gets SUPER skinny very fast.=/


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

N0t sure if this source delivers in your area, but the prices aren't too bad, quality is good from what they say(I can't get it on the West side) I wish they came over here, the turkey hearts are a great price! Carnivore Carry Out - SE MID MICHIGAN RAW DIET CO-OP FOR DOGS & CATS


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Feed raw in the morning, kibble at night. Go with a premium kibble. Flint River Ranch Trout and Potato is oven baked and never had a recall.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I feed about 50/50 raw and kibble, never had a problem. No restriction about mixing either, dogs are very healthy and active.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What brand of kibble do you use Packen? Some expand more than others, and I would be cautious mixing.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

We do 50/50 as well..feeding 3 GSDs ..now 4 Gsds...our raw order wasnt lasting as long as it used too. We use Kirkland Salmon/potato kibble each dog gets only 1 cup of kibble and the girls get 1lbs raw and the male gets 2lb raw..the 12 wk puppy we are starting to just switch him over to raw now that we decided to keep him vs selling him as the last pup. The adult dogs are only fed 1x a day in the evening so they don't exercise after eating and we havent had any problems with mixing the kibble/raw at the same feeding. However we do take extreme care to watch each dog after feeding and make sure they just relax for the night.


----------

